# What is your emergency heater?



## M&PUSP40 (Nov 7, 2012)

What heater(s) do you keep for your home in case of power outage/SHTF?

Not talking about a full home backup. Just a space heater.


----------



## Deputy Dawg (Aug 30, 2012)

Toyosun is a great space heater. Kerosene powered, puts out a good supply of heat, but also you have to be very careful of fumes, and carbon Monoxide. Be sure an leave a window cracked open.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Coleman Sport Cat, its a catalytic heater powered by propane. No open flame. Its rated for indoor use. Still I always have a CO2 detector close by just in case. I'm looking into corn/pellet stoves in the near future.

punch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Propane heater, it's a mounted to the wall thing unvented. When the electric goes out, it still burns enough to keep the home about 65 in the living room, and about 50 in my back bedroom.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

My truck's muffler.... jk. DONT USE YOUR VEHICLE'S MUFFLER. I have a small electric heater. Candles. Blankets. Wife


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Coleman Focus 5 Radiant Propane Heater. . . I actually have 2 of them one is ALWAYS in the BOV the other right next to the BOB, I use them camping all the time works FANTASTIC and you can even roast marshmallows in front of them


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The propane heater also produces moisture ,so you don't get the dry throat feeling. There are enough leaks and drafts on the porch that I don't need to crack a window open for fresh air.Good for fresh air, bad for toxins.


----------



## elliotriley (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been looking at a propane heater (don't currently have a backup, but need one). If I got the Sport Cat, how long does the small propane bottle last? How long can you store those bottles? Thanks!


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

We have one at work that you connect to a coleman propane. The standard green ones you can use for lanterns and stuff. And they work for about 6-8 hours.


----------



## OklahomaTactical (Nov 8, 2012)

Fireplace and a woodstove. and is I cant be at home I've got an old surplus tri-fuel artic heater.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I have two kerosene heaters. 
One a 150,000 BTU turbo heater for the garage. Use in the home will give you a headache.
And a large convection heater.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just bought a Mr heater big buddy and 5, 20# propane tanks for it.#
they should run it for a month for the kitchen and living room. 
also in the inventory are 2, 23k BTU Kerosun heaters with 250 gallons of kerosene, 3 Coleman catalytic heaters with 50 gallons of Coleman fuel.
If all else fails, we can move into my shop. shop has a large wood stove. 5 cord of wood always on hand.
kitchen stove is on 2, 100# propane tanks. Top burners can be used with power out but not oven. Have 2 spare tanks for the stove.
The aladdin lamps help with the heat. 
I am in Ma. and it gets real cold here. biggest problem is power outage in cold months.
have generators, but thread is on heaters.
All mentioned are independent of electric power.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Our genny hooks right up to our panel so it runs our furnace. I also have a propane heater that connects to a large propane tank (BBQ grill tank) and a basement full of wood for my fireplace.


----------



## 45reloader (Nov 3, 2012)

700 sq ft home runs off a 500 gallon propane tank and the heat systems are:
#1 92% propane house furnace
#2 99% blue flame wall heater
#3 20lbs propane tanks with Mr. Heater single head heater
#4 M1941 tent stove that burns wood or coal Military Tent Stove (M-1941), Unused M-1941 Military Tent Stove [312701] - - It's Free! :: Colemans Military Surplus LLC - Your one-stop US and European Army/Navy surplus store with products for hunting, camping, emergency preparedness, and survival 
Did I mention I own a HVAC company and I'm just a little obsessed about staying warm all winter :wink:


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to rip down my neighbors wooden fence and burn it in the fireplace.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

45reloader said:


> 700 sq ft home runs off a 500 gallon propane tank and the heat systems are:
> #1 92% propane house furnace
> #2 99% blue flame wall heater
> #3 20lbs propane tanks with Mr. Heater single head heater
> ...


I don't have #4, but I have a big blue flame in the pole barn, and a lot of trees and a stove kit that needs assembly.


----------



## 45reloader (Nov 3, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> I'm going to rip down my neighbors wooden fence and burn it in the fireplace.


That made me lol. But thinking about it I bet that will become a real issue because most people have no way to cut or split bigger pieces of wood.


----------



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

When my family is out of power and unable to use the floor heaters (worst heaters EVER! btw) we know to congragate in the master bedroom and seal up drafts, and we can use either my MSR wisperlite or regular two burner colman stove. When in use we use a small battery powered fan to blow air through a heater duct to the window to prevent CO build up.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

My main source of Heat is a coal furnace,but without power I can still burn wood and it radiates through the vents.I also have a wood burning stove in the basement that just needs to be hooked up(My house was built in 1906,and I think it was originally here).I keep lots of wood stored,and emergency fire starter if no matches are available.


----------

